# IV's and injectable medication



## StacyGalloway (Jun 19, 2017)

When a patient comes in for IV therapy due to dehydration and they also administer medication (Phenergan) via IV push, would the Normal Saline be considered the first "medication" and therefor you would code the IV PUSH as 96375 for additional meds?

Thank you for any clarification on this matter.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jun 19, 2017)

You would use 96374 for single or initial substance/drug.  The IV fluid is part of the IV service and is not a medication being injected by IV push by a single syringe.

A therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection is administered by intravenous push technique. The specified substance or drug is injected using a syringe directly into an injection site of an existing intravenous line or intermittent infusion set (saline lock). The injection is given over a short period of time, usually less than 15 minutes.


----------



## oskolkoff (Jun 19, 2017)

*Repeat med push*

Here is a similar question.  I work in a family practice.  A patient came into the clinic and had an initial med push of Zofran at 9:30 to 9:32 am (96374).  Then the patient received a med push of Valium at 9:35 to 9:38 (96375)  What code do I use for a repeat med push of Valium at 9:55 to 9:58 and a repeat med push of Zofran at 10:00 to 10:03?

Thanks for the help,
Jennifer


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jun 20, 2017)

You may bill 96375 just once for each different drug pushed, and only in the non-facility setting, such as a physician’s office. Report the units for the drug J-codes given for the total encounter.  Since the second administration of Zofran and Valium are not a new drug, you would only bill 96374 and 96375 once each.


----------



## StacyGalloway (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you.  What you describe I have been doing.  I just needed confirmation that it was correct.

Stacy, CFPC


----------



## oskolkoff (Jun 21, 2017)

*Medication Push- Thanks*

Thanks so much for the help.  Some times the books just don't explain things that come up at work.  Again, thank you for taking the time to answer question in the forum.

Jennifer


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jun 21, 2017)

Happy to help!


----------

